# John Lafayette Girardeau on the necessity of Christ’s obedience to the law



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 13, 2020)

... Not only was it incumbent on Christ to deliver his people from the death incurred by the fall of Adam, but as the second Adam to do what the first was required to do—to pay obedience to the precepts of the law. That, strictly speaking, is righteousness, and that the glorious representative of the elect wrought out for them. He produced a perfect obedience to the whole law, and therefore won for himself an adorable name by which he is known in the assemblies of the saints — “the Lord our righteousness.” Like the seamless robe he wore on the day of his crucifixion, the righteousness of Jesus is without division. “Let us not rend it,” but regard it, as he himself produced it—a grand totality, one and indivisible. ...

For more, see John Lafayette Girardeau on the necessity of Christ’s obedience to the law.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

